# $2500... 3 guns. What would you get?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay... So Barrack get elected... And the government comes around and confiscates all of your guns... and gives all former gun owners a "compensatory" check for $2500 to upgrade your home security!

Barrack then gets impeached... (this is just a hypothetical) for trying to convert the US to Islam...

The new Pres reinstates private gun ownership, but mandates a 3-gun limit on all citizens... and since you're taxes are now SO HIGH, all you have is the $2500 check...

Assuming over-regulation has not driven the current price of firearms rediculously high... what do you buy, and why?

Lets hear it!

JeffWard


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

At that point I'd probaly be living in a different country...


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Must include 1 rifle, 1 shotgun, and 1 pistol in my opinion. Not sure which. But at that point in time, I'll probably have to answer you in spanish.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Okay... So Barrack get elected... And the government comes around and confiscates all of your guns...


Guns? What guns? Some kid dressed in U. of Kentucky gear threatened me with throwing stars and took them. Said if I told the cops, he'd jack me like Tupac. Not sure what he meant, but it didn't sound good. :anim_lol:



JeffWard said:


> Assuming over-regulation has not driven the current price of firearms ridiculously high... what do you buy, and why?


I'd just replace my AR and XD9SC, plus probably buy a Remington 870.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

if the government is against war, and they dont want war on U.S. soil, than taking away our guns isnt a good idea, because that would spark another civil war.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Guys, let's please stick to Jeff's scenario as originally posted and not go down the slippery slope of armed militias vs. the government again.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

O-kay... I'll start, along the lines of the intended question...

Survival:
Remington 870 Marine 12 Gauge: $500
SA XD45C: $500
Bushmaster AR-15: $1500
Total: $2500

Pretty good combo for future fan-hitting scenarios

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> O-kay... I'll start, along the lines of the intended question...
> 
> Survival:
> Remington 870 Marine 12 Gauge: $500
> ...


We're definitely thinking alike, 1 of each with the rifle, pistol, and shotgun; only difference is I stayed with my 9mm. :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm to old for this kinda crap! I'd just shoot the SOB that came to take my shootin irons! :anim_lol:

Seriously though it would be hard to choose. I think I'd go with a 30-06, a 12 guage, and a 1911. I'd be nice to throw in a .22 too. I'm thinking along the lines of Groceries and two legged varmits! I might trade the 1911 for a nice .22 rifle.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock 26 $500
Remington 870 $350
Steyr Pro Hunter Mountain .308 $800

That's only $1650. I'd have money left for a scope and about ten rounds of ammo, if prices keep escalating. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If they only took my pistols...

XD45C 4" w/Nightsights $600, SA Custom Shop Trigger Job $200 
Keltec P-3AT $300 Laser for KT $150
Springfield 1911-A1 Loaded Target Stainless $1200

$2450... had to replace my favorite tweeks...

Ask me next week. I'll have changed my mind on the 1911 again.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Pistols only?

Glock 19 $500
KelTec PF9 $300
KelTec P3AT $300

$1100 - I have cheap taste, I guess.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sit 1 - 
FEG PA-63 (9x18)- <$150
Winchester model 94 30-30 (i think) - $350 (if i could get aditional barrels for one gun than a NEF handi rifle, opens up the scope, lowers the price)
Ithica model 37 featherweight in 16 ga (hey it was my dads) - idk about 300
total about $800

sit 2
Hmm
Feg again $150
Colt Officer 45 $500 (ok not sure what they go for now, will accept feedback)
Taurus PT94 - a good 22 is invaluable. again unsure of current price about 300?
toatl $950 (??prices may be off on some)


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Probably get one of these:










I'd spend the rest on throwing stars.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


>


******* Tactical??? I need it


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Bushy AR - $1,000
Beretta 92 - $550
Some sort of shottie, maybe a Benelli or FN to make up that $950 left... though, an 870 or 500 would do.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Handgun: Ruger P95. No question there; it's been my go-to gun since I bought it, and at over 1000 rounds it's more solid than the day I bought it. I MIGHT be persuaded to ditch it for an M&P .45, but I doubt it.

Rifle: Toughie. Either a Remington 700 SPS in .308, or an AK (7.62x39). That's as much an ammo consideration as anything else; the Rem 700 in that chambering is for all intents and purposes an M24 (firing 7.62 NATO which if not cheap will at least continue to be produced), while the AK of course has probably the most plentiful ammo supply of any rifle in the world.

Shotgun: No question here; Mossberg 500 or 590 with tac stock and 7-round tube.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

$2500

20 highpoints?

You could start a gang!

"Oh, no! Here come the _Cheapshots_!"


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

glock 19, good ar-15, and probably a ruger 10/22 for me.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

kenn said:


> $2500
> 
> 20 highpoints?
> 
> ...


:anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Probably get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want that schrade old timer skinner, lost mine on a hunt a few years ago.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if pistols only then
ruger 22lr hunter 600
ruger lcp (for those that walk up to you and you find they aren't your friends) 300
glock 26 550
xd45 550

that $2000 plus 500 for ammo


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hideit said:


> if pistols only then
> ruger 22lr hunter 600
> ruger lcp (for those that walk up to you and you find they aren't your friends) 300
> glock 26 550
> ...


My math ain't so good, but I think that's four guns.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> My math ain't so good, but I think that's four guns.


Well Todd, Perhaps he hasn't heard "ONLY THREE GUNS", or he got the fourth on the Black Market?
:numbchuck:


----------

